# [Allgemein] Filmrequisiten



## ponda (12. Oktober 2002)

*filmrequisiten*

es gehört jetzt zwar nicht richtig zu "videoschnitt", aber weiß
jemand von euch, wo man so filmrequisiten kaufen kann. also kunstblut
und so...(also sachen, für special effects etc...)
gibt es da vielleicht einen online shop?

thx ponda


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. Oktober 2002)

Also ich kann dir sicher sagen, dass es diese Shops gibt!

Z.B. habe ich einen gesehen, wo man den originalen Blade Mantell (Disco) kaufen konnte - war aber irre teuer. Genauso sieht es mit Lichtschwertern und allen möglichen anderen Gimmicks aus. Genaue Links kann ich dir leider nicht geben.


----------



## MoMo (13. Oktober 2002)

Die Typen von "Raumschiff GameStar" (http://www.gamestar.de) z.B. haben ihre StarWars-Requisiten während eines E3-Besuchs in Amerika "gut und billig" gekauft.

Wo man das in Deutschland herkriegt, kann ich dir aber leider auch nicht sagen.

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## ponda (13. Oktober 2002)

hehe..."raumschiff-gamestar" kenn ich. ist eigentlich ganz lustig.
 
mmmh...also falls einem ein link einfällt wär es echt super lieb,
wenn es den dann hier posten könnte. bin gerade an einem projekt, wo
wir oft blut brauchen und ich hab keinen bock die ganze zeit mit 
marmelade von meiner oma rumzuhantieren. 
es ist echt ziemlich wichtig

thx ponda


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Oktober 2002)

du willst dir also Kunstblut kaufen? Geh zum Schlachter...


----------



## ponda (13. Oktober 2002)

na lecker! 
also ich brauch nicht nur das kunstblut, sondern auch andere sachen.
das ist nur ein teil der sachen, die wir brauchen.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Oktober 2002)

Z.B. sowas hier?`

Link Link Link Link Link Link Link


----------



## ponda (13. Oktober 2002)

das ist schon sehr gut...nur ist es nach bestimmten filmen
sortiert. gibt es da auch noch etwas was sich mit dem allgemeinen
befasst? und wie soll man denn an die sachen drankommen?
z.B. hier

ich mein auch z.B. so ne sachen


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Oktober 2002)

Achso so'n Kram, in Hamburg haben wir diverse Geschäfte für all so'n Kram. (z.B. Startoys)
Vielleicht gibt es das in deiner Stadt auch.


----------



## ponda (13. Oktober 2002)

also ich kenn so ein geschäft in braunschweig nicht. kommt vielleicht jemand aus der nähe und kennt ein geschäft in der nähe?


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Oktober 2002)

Hier da gibts ne menge Schwerter! Z.B das Blade Schwert und den Herr der Ringe ring usw..
http://www.spaceart.de


----------



## SPACEart (9. Dezember 2005)

SPACEart hat inzwischen eine neue Internet-Adresse.
Die oben angegebene funktioniert inzwischen nicht mehr.
Dei neue URL von SPACEart lautet:

*http://spaceart.de*

Dort gibt es sehr viele tolle Schwerter zu Filmen und
auch über 1500 Modelle.


----------



## chmee (9. Dezember 2005)

"Deko Behrendt" in Berlin ist schon ganz gut sortiert in Sachen Falsche Zähne, Kunstblut,
Halbe Arme, Kryolan-Zeugs etc.. Haben aber eine nur wenig aussagekräftige Webseite.
http://www.deko-behrendt-berlin.de/

Kunstblut bei Google eingegeben zeigt Dir etliche Seiten an, auch zum Selbermachen.

mfg chmee


----------

